# CM 10 Nightlies, err, Weeklies begin



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

* Copied from Cyanogenmod's Google+ account.*

* CyanogenMod*
3:21 PM (edited) - Public
*CM10 Nightlies*

Today we kick off the nightly builds of the CM10 JellyBean code branch, builds will show up later this evening.

CM9 nightly builds for devices that don't receive a CM10 nightly will continue (for the meantime) but we are changing the timing on them to be once a week instead (aka weeklies). This will allow a means for us to test bug fixes and the like as they get merged into the ICS branch - as stated before, the CM9 branch is in an otherwise perpetual code-freeze.

The devices receiving CM10 nightlies this evening include (but aren't limited to):

# The US SGS3 variants
# The Galaxy Nexus variants
# The Nexus S varaints
# The Nexus 7
# The Transformer and Transformer Prime
# The SGS1 variants (Vibrant, Captivate, International, and i9000b)
# The SGS2 i9100g
# P3 and P5 tablets

Other devices will join the roster as they become ready and gain their maintainers blessing for nightlies.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Tease...


----------



## alias4ever (Apr 19, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> Tease...


I COMPLETELY agree, you tease!







Was so excited to see the post too. So not cool. Give us some better more Touchpad news eh?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> I COMPLETELY agree, you tease!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess one can't please all of the people all of the time. Figured you would be happy to know that the development of CM10 is moving along, which should mean CM10 for the TouchPad shouldn't be too far(days/weeks/months) behind.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Guess one can't please all of the people all of the time. Figured you would be happy to know that the development of CM10 is moving along, which should mean CM10 for the TouchPad shouldn't be too far(days/weeks/months) behind.


I am, I was just giving you a hard time like buddies do


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> I am, I was just giving you a hard time like buddies do


No big deal. We're still buds!


----------



## rwcqlove (Apr 7, 2012)

still waiting for touchpad, anyone knows when it will be available ?


----------



## Dongers (Jul 4, 2012)

rwcqlove said:


> still waiting for touchpad, anyone knows when it will be available ?


Two weeks.....


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Dongers said:


> still waiting for touchpad, anyone knows when it will be available ?


rwcqlove, the first rule of CyanogenMod is "Do not ask for ETAs" the answer will always be "Two weeks"


----------



## Dongers (Jul 4, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> Baahahahaha! Been so long since I've heard that one... Now is the perfect time to bring it back.
> 
> rwcqlove, the first rule of CyanogenMod is "Do not ask for ETAs" the answer will always be "Two weeks"


MWAHAHAHA....Sorry....couldn't resist....


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Baahahahaha! Been so long since I've heard that one... Now is the perfect time to bring it back.


What??? I just heard it Two Weeks ago!


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> What??? I just heard it Two Weeks ago!


lulz


----------

